# foot pain and cramping



## Guest

I get recurring foot cramping when I snowboard. Here are the details, hopefully people can help me figure this out once and for all: for most of the day I get cramps along the outer edges of my feet from the pinky toe to about the center of my foot. I ride goofy so it is mainly the right foot and only on the toe side turns. Heel side turns are fine and pain free. I think the problem comes mainly from tensing my toes to help me turn, which I know does nothing for form but that has been my natural reaction. Last week while boarding I noticed if I plant my heels as I turn and bend my knees more and relax as I turn, the pain would ease up a bit. I was told to relax more by a boarder of 10 years and he used to have the same problem. This will be my third season on a board but I only get out a few weekends a winter. Hoping to get out at least 6 weekends this winter. Last year I bought new K2 boa boots, palmer classic 154 & mission bindings at a summer sale. I ride mainly blues and an occasional stressful black. I also noticed that the feet hurt more when I ride the slower and flatter long greens, which I am guessing puts more stress on my feet from riding slower and turning less. Also, the feet hurt less when I ride faster down the blues, probably because I need to turn faster, which puts less stress on my feet. I also get these foot pains during the first 1/2- - 3/4 mile when I go running, then it goes away and my feet are somewhat flat. I used to think the pain was from the first run of the day as part of the warm up period but it kept coming back on each run after. Do I just need to keep practicing and improving my form and focus on planting my heels and relaxing my toes as I turn or is it the setup of the board, bindings and my flat feet that are the problem and need to be checked? I love to be out there on the board, but sometimes the pain takes the fun out of it. Thanks. -rich


----------



## Guest

Try loosening up your boots (overtightened) and seeing if you still experience pain. Also, make sure you aren't overtightening your bindings either. If none of these work, try getting some Superfeet foot beds. I have very flat feet so I went with a blue (different colors = different models).


----------



## Guest

It sounds like your feet and boots are the issue. If the problem extends to when you go running then you should go to a specialized footwear shop such as Good Feet or similar that can provide a custom shoe to fit your feet. I had a similar problem when I'm on the treadmill, but I got running shoes that fit the running characteristics and provided additional support at the arch of my foot and that solved my shins and feet pain.

I think the issue with your snowboard boots could be coming from many different factors as mentioned by desklamp or if you have wide feet, that the boots are too narrow for your wide feet. I would highly recommend seeing a specialist of the feet, they can analyze your running/walking style and determine if you need addional arch support. It will help with your running and if you apply it to your snowboard boots it can make it more comfortable.

I do agree that on my first run, my feet do feel more sore and hurt, but this was when I started snowboarding. Over the years, the pain is less noticable because I don't have to strain as much to make a turn and so it feels better. It is common to be sore while snowboarding if you a begineer, but it should'nt hurt you to where it is uncomfortable.


----------



## Guest

I had similar problems and only part of it was because I was over tightening my boots. The other thing to be sure you pay attention to is making the inner boot good and tight.


----------



## Guest

Cramps are for women.


----------



## Guest

midol helps ease the cramps


----------



## Guest

i have the same problem. usally if i switch from riding heel-side to toe-side then my foot stops hurting. the only problem with that is that the other foot starts to hurt. the only advice i can give you is to switch as much as possible.


----------



## Guest

Thanks and the info. I usually wear my thicker hiking socks, as they are warm and give that added layer of comfort. My boots are comfortable and fit well. The staff at the ski shop I bought them at were all very knowledgeable and they even heat formed them to fit my feet better the day I bought them. I also use my athletic sole inserts which I thought would help and they do a bit. I keep the boots fairly tight but not tight enough to cut off the circulation. Just tight enough so that my feet aren’t moving around inside the boots when I turn. I had them too loose one run down the mountain and that hurt my feet also. I think that was when I realized I needed to plant my heels more because I felt them lifting a bit because they were looser than normal that time. Binding angles I think are set to 15 degrees for each foot, angled out, I think they call that the duck stance? the kid who set me up said he would do this in case I wanted to learn to ride switch, which I do but I’m not there yet. It is a comfortable stance for me and gives me good control. I always release the boa lacing while waiting in the queue and by the time I am back at the top again, the pain is usually gone. this past weekend i picked up some of the smartwool pdg boarding socks. we are headed out this weekend for a couple of full days so i'll see how the feet feel. i'll loosen the toe clips a click or two also to see how that feels. fingers are crossed that they will feel better...


----------



## Guest

I agree that by making sure that your boots arent too tight that can sometimes fix the problem, it allows more blood flow to your feet which is obviously a good thing..

I have really flat feet, so used to get cramps. I got a pair of 08 burton freestyle boots and they have been excellent. They are really padded and comfortable and i havent had sore (well more than normal anyway) feet (even after 5 full days on snow) so would recomend them highly.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Your feet are out of shape, maybe even the rest of you too. Sounds like weak muscles to me. Stuff like hiking, running, cycling, would help.


----------



## Guest

ok, spent all of sunday out riding, and definitely have turned the corner. as expected on the first couple of runs, the cramping feet came back. but as the day went on, i paid good attention to my feet and what they were doing as i was turning. made sure to not clench the toes, i planted the heels, bent the knees, relaxed, everything i have been taught so far. and you know what - the pain was gone by midday! it was the most relaxed i have ever been while riding. i was riding faster, turns were coming easier and in total control. spent most of the day on the blues. as you all have said, gotta get out there and practice and stay loose and the fun will follow. whenever i felt the toes clenching i loosened them up and the turns came easier. and pain free. i also was wearing a pair of the smartwool snowboarding light padded socks which i am sure helped. i kept the boots and bindings tight but not too tight and i didn't give the toe clip that extra click so the toes could breathe a bit. i didn't play around with the binding angles yet but i will at some point. i am headed up to vermont this weekend for a couple of days and am hoping to keep my better form and now i am not so nervous about having painful feet all day... with not having to constantly worry about my feet, i now see how amazing and refreshing a good run down the hill can be... let the fun continue!


----------

